# How do you signal to others to go vaping?



## Alex (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Alex said:


>



just NO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (17/10/14)

Ye NO. .. I don't think I'll ever signal someone like that lol


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

Lol... Since my smoking days, wanting to be out of sight from the little ones, I do have a signal - I tell my wife I'm going for a "MOKE."


----------

